# Best LCD/TFT Monitor below 10k INR



## shadez (Feb 26, 2009)

hi guys... this is my first post in this forum so please excuse if you find any errors...
i need to buy a new desktop monitor for home purpose. i wanted to know which are the best avaiable monitors (value for money) in market for price range of *8000 - 10000 Rs*?

thanks in advance...


----------



## desiibond (Feb 26, 2009)

Welcome to ThinkDigit forum.

YOu can get either 19" or 20" for that money. 

But what is the GPU that you have and do you game?


----------



## shadez (Feb 27, 2009)

@bond: thanks for the reply.
yes i game. the PC is intended for gaming, movies, music... and some project work for sis.

my current budget is 32-35k - total PC.

i thought of similar config as HP Pavilion a6710in Desktop PC.

but my friend suggested the following config:
Processor: Intel E8400 ~9k
Motherboard: Gigabyte G31-S2L ~2.4k
RAM :Transcend 2x2gb ddr2 800 ~2k
Hard Drive: Seagate sata II 7200.12 500gb ~3k
PSU: Corsair VX450 - ~4k

total: 20k.
+ monitor: 10k
+ UPS, cabinet, others: 5k

and i am planning to plug in 'Sapphire HD4850 - ~9.5k' next month.

so, could you let me know which models are the best buy for monitors below 10k? and possibly suggest on my chosen config too...

thanks again...


----------



## desiibond (Feb 27, 2009)

Monitor : BenQ 22" T2200HD (fullHD 16:9) Display for 9.5k. But this one will be heavy for HD4850.

Better bet would be Dell 198WFP 19" display for some 8k. Order this online from Dell.co.in

In samsung, you can check 2033 20" display for 8k.

For Graphics, go for Palit HD4850 for 8.1k and with extra 1k saved, upgrade E8400 to Q6600.


----------



## shadez (Feb 27, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Monitor : BenQ 22" T2200HD (fullHD 16:9) Display for 9.5k. But this one will be heavy for HD4850.
> 
> Better bet would be Dell 198WFP 19" display for some 8k. Order this online from Dell.co.in
> 
> ...



thanks a ton. 

BenQ sounds great. i mean, what hits the eye is 22" screen. 
but errr... what exactly is meant by being '*heavy*'?

i saw Dell E228WFP on net. 22" widescreen. Price - 8050/-. is this price true? any pros/cons compared with 198WFP?

forgive me for my stupid questions.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 27, 2009)

heavy in the sense the monitor is FullHD and has 1920x1080 resolution. HD4850 will not be able to run games with full eye candy on at that resolution. For such resolution, you need to get HD4870 or GTX260 (with 216Stream Processors)


----------



## shadez (Feb 27, 2009)

desiibond said:


> heavy in the sense the monitor is FullHD and has 1920x1080 resolution. HD4850 will not be able to run games with full eye candy on at that resolution. For such resolution, you need to get HD4870 or GTX260 (with 216Stream Processors)


what would be the price/availability of HD4870 or GTX260? as i said, i am going to buy it only next month, April i mean. so i can add up some dough if needed then.
so, if HD4870 is 1-3k extra from HD4850, then i can upgrade.
if so, is this monitor a good buy ?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 27, 2009)

I think i shud bump in here a lil' bit.. 
---------

The current prices of GPUs are as follows (Mumbai, as enquired by me)...

1.) Evga gtx280 (1gb DDR3 SSC=Super Super Clocked edition) ----> Rs. 22750/- 
(already purchased by me for my core i7) 

2.) nVIDIA 9800GTX+ (plus) 512MB ------------------------------> Rs. 11,500/-

3.) ATi 4850 (512MB) -------------------------------------------> Rs. 8500/-

4.) ATi 4850 (1 GB) ---------------------------------------------> Rs. 13,500/-

5.) ATi 4870 DDR5 (512MB) -------------------------------------> Rs. 17,500/-
-----------

Hope tat will help u out..also, as per day b4 yesterday's TOI, the Govt is jus planning a platry reduction of 2-2.5% on ALL PC's, PC products, Lappys, LCDs...

SO, the fact of the matter is tat a 2-2.5% rebate will really NOT mean much to us considering tat we will be investing close to 20K on gpus.. 
----------------

Also, the budget will be out next week (tuesday).. so lets see..but DNT keep any big hopes tat the core i7 will hv a reduction of 2-3K or the gpus will be lesser by 1-2K...lol..
-----------------

Also, the monitor suggested by desiibond is really good.. 
-----------------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## shadez (Feb 27, 2009)

^ thanks Sirji! 
4870 and gtx are expensive. i aint going for it, now.

would go for palit 4850 512 for 8.1k as bond said. what say?

i compared T2200HD and E2200HD. would go for T again. would drop the HDMI,speaker,headphone support. dont need it actually.

any comments on my PC config btw? 

-----------------------------------------
EDIT:
ok guys ... thanks for your feedback. i am fixed with T2200HD now.
i am posting a new thread with my complete config ... please comment/support. 
thanks again...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 27, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Monitor : BenQ 22" T2200HD (fullHD 16:9) Display for 9.5k. But this one will be heavy for HD4850.



Is it available in Bangalore ?


----------



## desiibond (Feb 27, 2009)

@shadez, Get MSI P45 Neo-F atleast if you are thinking of serious gaming.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 27, 2009)

shadez said:


> ^ thanks Sirji!
> 4870 and gtx are expensive. i aint going for it, now.
> 
> would go for palit 4850 512 for 8.1k as bond said. what say?


Well, 4870 wud be way way better than a 4850, but yes i knw its twice as costly, so even i think its ur best bet.. 


> -----------------------------------------
> EDIT:
> ok guys ... thanks for your feedback. i am fixed with T2200HD now.
> i am posting a new thread with my complete config ... please comment/support.
> thanks again...


where is the thread ?? in wich section buddy ??


----------



## desiibond (Feb 27, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Is it available in Bangalore ?




Check in SP Road. YOu might find it. BenQ is famous there, thanks to the margin that they get over this one.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 27, 2009)

With or without warranty ?

Mooru Varsha warranty kodthaidara ? Hathu Saura ge tax include agatha ?


----------



## shadez (Mar 2, 2009)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> where is the thread ?? in wich section buddy ??


here:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=109575



MetalheadGautham said:


> With or without warranty ?
> Mooru Varsha warranty kodthaidara ? Hathu Saura ge tax include agatha ?


good question Sir! 
@desiibond: awaiting comments on this pls...


----------



## desiibond (Mar 2, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> With or without warranty ?
> 
> Mooru Varsha warranty kodthaidara ? Hathu Saura ge tax include agatha ?



If this is regarding BenQ, I think you can check at Ankit or Railton for more info on warranty etc.


----------

